# Please need advice



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, our beautiful Silver Rosetted Bengal Lili, got hit by a car few nights ago she was admitted into vets yesterday with suspected ruptured diaphragm as she has breathing problems and they were concerned about her lungs, they have rang me this morning saying she went slightly down hill over night is comfortable but now has a temperature they are just starting to operate on her now well they were shaving her beautiful fur when i went to pay initial down payment, he has informed me her survival percentage is very low but i think as this happened early hours of Tuesday morning we have got a very proper strong fighter in her as she has lasted so far, im now worried coz she may not survive the surgery, does anyone know how long they normally take in surgery?
And has anyone ever been through this horrible situation and your cat has survived this?
I hope and pray Lili does it will be so upsetting for my children.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not sure how long a surgery like that would last but I didnt want to read this without replying, she does sound like a fighter though, I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry no idea, hopefully not too long as it's a repair of the muscle seperating thoracic and abdominal cavity. It depends on how things go I guess.

Stay positive and send loving thoughts out to your girl.

I will light a candle for her now and send healing for Lili.

*Hugs* x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi. I am so sorry to hear about Lilis accident  I understand how you must be feeling right now as I went through a similar experience in August when my cat Tilly was shot in the spine and was then hit by a car (she survived.)
I
know nothing about the injury it is suspected Lili has sustained or what the likelihood of survival is  I only have what you have said to go off. You will need to discuss all this with your vet at length and research the injury on the internet so you are more informed to make a decision regarding Lilis treatment and future. 

As for the immediate question of surgery time. Again, I would ask your vet for further info as the time they are in surgery differs. I have everything crossed for you that she pulls through.

The most paramount issue in my mind when Tilly was injured was to ensure she was comfortable and the vets were managing her pain efficiently, she was on very strong does of painkillers and didnt feel any discomfort. 

Keep us updated x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

* Candle lit for Lili *


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick reply's and yes i will update you as soon as they do ring me this afternoon, 
praying to god she does pull through x


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Lili's accident. I'm afraid I can't tell you how long she will be in surgery, but if you phone the surgery the receptionist may be able to give you an idea of how long it will take and a time later to phone and see how she is. They will understand your concerns, so don't worry about phoning.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

i was at surgery about 1ish signing some paperwork, and asked her then which is when she said they were just shaving her fur but i asked roughly when and she just replied they will ring you later with more details  
i also asked if i could take me daughter up when she does come round just to see her for 5 mins as its her cat and it was bad enough getting her to school but they said no to that also  not as helpful as i thought they should be...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

oh i am soo sorry, i dont know about timing of surgery im sorry, it depends on the circumstances i imagine, every operation is different. 

I am praying for her and am thinking of you. 

Please keep us informed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about this and I realise how stressful it must be for you right now.

Ruptured diaphragm is unfortunately quite common in RTAs and length of time in surgery is dependent on the nature and extent of of the tear and the time required to repair it it! Vets won't know until they operate how long it will take.

Hopefully all will go well-I'll be thinking of you!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for her x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh poor baby *big hugs for you & your family*

I see this alot with bengals, they are normally sold as indoor pets only as they cant cope outside, nearly everyone I have sold a bengal to had the last one killed by a car accident 

I hope that she pulls through, keep us updated x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I've just done a little googling on cats with ruptured diaphragms and found this article on Salt the cat....

"Salt" - Cat with Ruptured Diaphragm

Please have a little read of this heartwarming story, Salt had a similar injury, I really hope your Lili has a happy ending too x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

MissBethM said:


> "Salt" - Cat with Ruptured Diaphragm
> 
> Please have a little read of this heartwarming story, Salt had a similar injury, I really hope your Lili has a happy ending too x


Thankyou so much for this it does give me more hope just wish they could be quick in ringing me with update this is worst part now just sat here waiting for me phone to ring
But once again big Thanks for your link MissBethM 
xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

AngieB said:


> Thankyou so much for this it does give me more hope just wish they could be quick in ringing me with update this is worst part now just sat here waiting for me phone to ring
> But once again big Thanks for your link MissBethM
> xx


The waiting is the worst part, thinking of you. Lili's candle is burning brightly in my living room x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I hope your cat is alright ... I went through similar trauma two years ago wtih scarfy - please see my posts.

Keep us informed ... if she gets through this then there is hope x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

sending positive vibes and lots of love to your fur baby and your family xxxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Big hug and lol. Get well littlun xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Any news yet.

I hope everything goes well I will keep my fingers are firmly crossed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

MissBethM said:


> I've just done a little googling on cats with ruptured diaphragms and found this article on Salt the cat....
> 
> "Salt" - Cat with Ruptured Diaphragm
> 
> Please have a little read of this heartwarming story, Salt had a similar injury, I really hope your Lili has a happy ending too x


Me too. Incidentally my parents' cat is on the same site under interesting cases, his name is (believe it or not) *****.

Liz


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hoping Lili gets better x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

quick update: i rang vets last night she had to be resuciatated twice during op but last time i spoke with them they had her on very strong drugs and she was stable very bad damage inside she had 3 tears and also a problem by her ribs which was blocking her blood supply which is why she had got her temperature as soon as i get back from school run i will ring again and hopefully they will tell me she has made the rest of the night so fingers crossed, update again very shortly, and thank you all for wishes and support x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for update, I have been thinking about Lili and your family, so this is appreciated.

Will continue to send healing.

xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

No change Lili is still stable i just got to wait for when vets next check on here and they will ring me with more info


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant belive what a fighter that little girl is, (hugs) to you, you must be going through hell worrying about her, thankyou so much for keeping us updated.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I cant belive what a fighter that little girl is, (hugs) to you, you must be going through hell worrying about her, thankyou so much for keeping us updated.


Thankyou, and yes she is definately showing me she is such a fighter  if she does pull through this ok i will never be letting her go outside my house again i will invest in a cage/run for me garden for her to play in without the risk of being run over.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Wow, she is a fighter, and also good on the vets for persevering ... not sure that many would. Hope she pulling through ... may do her good at some point to see you, something familiar, to live for ...

Keep us posted.

Clare x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AngieB said:


> Thankyou, and yes she is definately showing me she is such a fighter  if she does pull through this ok i will never be letting her go outside my house again i will invest in a cage/run for me garden for her to play in without the risk of being run over.


Ive had to turn my 4 into house cats this year (some delightful person is poisoning local cats) I thought it would be horrendous but it hasnt been too bad yet, they seem to realise eventually that they just arent allowed out.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Wow, she is a fighter,
> may do her good at some point to see you, something familiar, to live for ...


Yes this is all we are waiting for sent me daughter off to school again and said hopefully late this afternoon they may let us go up and see her was quite gutted yesterday when i asked they said "NO" :frown:


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

They may be worried if she sees you she will move too much and do more damage, so perhaps they need to be sure she is stable, also perhaps they know how upset you will be, so they felt it too soon to let you see her.

Keep ringing them, every couple of hours, I am sure they won't mind ... you will only worry about her ... as will all of us on here ! 

Thinking of you x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

aww hun i am so glad she is stable and she has shown what a true little fighter she is 

sending you all the good vibes possible xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Keep ringing them, every couple of hours, I am sure they won't mind ... you will only worry about her ... as will all of us on here !
> 
> Thinking of you x


This i will be doing they will get fed up of me eventually but i will be good for now and wait for vet to ring me like she told me on phone about 9ish


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieB said:


> This i will be doing they will get fed up of me eventually but i will be good for now and wait for vet to ring me like she told me on phone about 9ish


Hi...just managed to log on at my desk in work..been thinking about you all
and just wanted to keep sending you hugs and positive healing vibes to lili :thumbup:

she is a little fighter..hang on in there lili,angie b and your family

will keep checking in to this thread throughout the day for some good news

xxxxx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Just logged on at work to see if there was any update on Lili - I'm so happy to hear she made it through the op and her condition is stable.... come on Lili, your obviously a little fighter, keep it up, get well so you can go home and be with all your family 

Thanks for the update - hope her condition improves today  x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

honeysmummy said:


> will keep checking in to this thread throughout the day for some good news


Same here!

I'm sooo very glad to hear she pulled through the operation and is stable! She's most likely heavily sedated at present.

Sounds as if she's in good hands as well. I'm quite impressed with your vets actually and the efforts they're making with her treatment! Always a good thing.

Hoping for the best updates today and fingers crossed!

Take care and try not to worry too much-easier said than done I know!


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

yes thanks all will keep you updated when i know more x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

fed up with listening to vets cue system on the phone i only want an update on Lili
did try half hr ago but was on hold for 15 mins then give up


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope everything is ok. If the vets won't answer the phone pay them a visit. I was there morning and night when my Mrs Tibbs was there for a week after getting run over. She would not eat anything from the nurses and they didn't mind me popping in and talking to her for a few mins.

I suppose it depends on the vets.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Vet has just rang me back, 
Lili temp still down, breathing is better, still very weak and they aint sure how her gut is going to be coz of how much they had removed in op but they r trying to tempt her with food, 
but i am hopefully going to be taking me oldest daughter up to see her at teatime as long as the nurses aren't busy so finger's crossed she will carry on fighting through and we will see her laterz x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope you get to see your baby  glad she's doing well xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She's still hanging on in there ... that's good ... let's hope she eats well and it comes out the other end ... She might pick up when she's seen you ... I hope so ... Keep us posted x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

aww bless, see i said she was a fighter. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

oh bless her!

keep fighting Lili!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just checking in to see if an update, will keep an eye on this thread x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I keep checking too ... she's really playing on my mind this one xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I keep checking too ... she's really playing on my mind this one xxx


Mine too, good to know we are all thinking of Lili and family


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

yes me too, am keeping my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad to hear she is fighting hard! Am watching this thread keenly. Good luck!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

She is obviously a true little fighter this Lili, I hope and pray she recovers from this. My Tilly is testament to thr fact of how cats can defy vets expectations -keep strong hun, your little darling knows how much you care for her x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

hey all soz haven't updated sooner been out with the kids keeping them occupied, have spoke with vet again tonight Lili isn't doing as good as they wud expect her to be progressing but he did say her injury's are alot severe than norm. (whateva norm is!)
but she is stable and i did take my daughter up to see her earlier wasn't a nice site at all tubes in her still and she really didnt move much lifted her head once but i think that was only coz she was actually moving position, still very drugged up as i was right in her view and she didnt flinch which was disappointing but im staying positive she has made it this far she is my Brave Fighter, vets have now got her on a drip as she still isnt eating but hopefully this will improve tomorrow her drip for her lungs is producing less liquid now which is a great sign and her breathing and temp have stayed ok which is even better news so hopefully as long as all goes well they hope she will be home early next week so fingers crossed x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know, please keep us updated when you can.
Thinking of you all *Hugs* x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

its not good today vets rang me this morning she is stable with loads of drugs but she has quite a bit of fluid from her lungs (i think) but her temperature has returned also, he said to me with how slow she has been he really is worried she isnt going to make it now which is why im to ring back at 11 to get an appointment for this afternoon to go over everything with vet   
is this the day im going to hate for the rest of my life? i hope not


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## voxie (Jan 16, 2011)

This thread has been a nerve-wracking read... Let's hope there is good news to day. Paws and fingers crossed for you Angie xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I hope not, have finger and paws crossed that she perks up


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry, thinking of you. hope for the best.
michelle x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

just spoke with vets again her temp is going down using fans and wet cloths to cool her down but her thrurasic pipe (if spelt right) is still draining but has a strange colour to it also, they r very worried about this and she is showing signs of jaundice aswell im waiting now 4 her surgeon to arrive at the surgery will ring me back in an hour to arrange 4 me to go up again but have told me i have to seriously think of what will happen next!
i think this is the stage of us deciding do we call it a day for her  
as they have her comfy on loads of drugs, so much upset at mo


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

just spoke with vets again her temp is going down using fans and wet cloths to cool her down but her thrurasic pipe (if spelt right) is still draining but has a strange colour to it also, 
they r very worried about this and she is showing signs of jaundice aswell im waiting now 4 her surgeon to arrive at the surgery will ring me back in an hour to arrange 4 me to go up again but have told me i have to seriously think of what will happen next!
i think this is the stage of us deciding do we call it a day for her  
as they have her comfy on loads of drugs, so much upset at mo


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Realy hope she pulls through x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I really feel for you and your family!

I'm so very sorry to hear about this latest setback - it sounds as if infection has set in but it's a good sign they're managing to get her termperature down which indicates she's responding!

I'm desperately hoping she'll pull back from this one - if it helps I've seen animals come back from the brink like this when the prognosis looked bleak. She also sounds in good hands with that vet of yours!

So I wouldn't give up just yet! Give it bit more time before considering anything irrevocable and final!

Best of luck with it all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

awww no hun, i am praying so much for her, please please pm me if you ever need to talk. 

xx I am sooo sad right now xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> if it helps I've seen animals come back from the brink like this when the prognosis looked bleak.


This is what i pray Lili will do too i just keep thinking how many days ago this happened and she is still with us ok very weak but she still fighting each day, i really do hope she does make it through just finding it hard to believe with everything vets keep saying.
But i gotta stay positive 
I just so upset at mo


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

AngieB said:


> This is what i pray Lili will do too i just keep thinking how many days ago this happened and she is still with us ok very weak but she still fighting each day,


Precisely Angie! The fact Lili's managed to overcome soo much demonstrated what a determined little cat she is!


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

they are giving her a 2nd lot of antibiotics temp still down and im going to see her just after 3pm  feeding through drip, has been to litterbox on her own, just needs to build her energy but she is still fighting strong


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

AngieB said:


> they are giving her a 2nd lot of antibiotics temp still down and im going to see her just after 3pm  feeding through drip, has been to litterbox on her own, just needs to build her energy but she is still fighting strong


Just popped in to check for news! This sounds _very_ promising indeed!

Hope visit goes well! Good luck!


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

its cheered me up a bit now hearing positive things better than what they were saying this morning 

Getting rdy to go see her now b bk laterz


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieB said:


> its cheered me up a bit now hearing positive things better than what they were saying this morning
> 
> Getting rdy to go see her now b bk laterz


Hi angie b......just managed to connect to wi fi down in center parcs where we are until Monday and managed to log on.

Caught up on all the posts...what a roller coaster !!!! Bless lili ..she is one hell of a fighter...she is so strong..I am still thinking of her and your family

Sending good vibes and lots of hugs....keep strong

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

This has made my afternoon 

Thank you for update x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so sorry to hear Lili has taken turn fro the worse. Hope she manages to pull through x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

ok im back from visiting Lili, yes she is very weak still but my daughter and i both agreed we can see improvement from the contact of here eyes, yea i know its only here eyes but especially with my daughter each time i told her to move you could see Lili trying to look for her her ears were up more so we know she was listening, just so sorry for her as she had no strength to get up even though her front legs kept trying.
Still along way but i know she is a fighter


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Visiting her is great in terms of encouraging her to fight on. I really helps in the recovery process and I'm glad you could see an improvement in her alertness, even though it's only a small it good you observed it! 

Poor Lily....Here's to a speedy recovery!

Did the vets tell you anything more?


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Did the vets tell you anything more?


Its still a waiting game as she isnt recovering as quick as normal, she has no appetite so they drip feeding, still draining her pipe every few hours took 7mm from her chest this morning but less in afternoon,
was nice as it was quiet me an my daughter was there nearly 1 hour an half unlike yesterday when it was just 10 mins but hopefully news will be good in the morning and will be able to see her again


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Glad to hear she's responding ... let's hope she continues x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed here for a good recovery xx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Thinking of you hun and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Angie b... Just wanted to check in and see how your brave
little fur baby lili is getting on. So glad she has seen you
and knows you are there. Keep strong gorgeous lili and 
keep fighting... We are all rooting for you. Thinking of you angie b
and your family xxxx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed here hun  xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just checking in this morning, sending lot's of love to Lili and her family x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Morning ... Just checking on lili.. Hoping she had a comfortable 
night. Angie b and family hope you are all holding up as well
xxxx


----------



## voxie (Jan 16, 2011)

It certainly sounds like she's getting better as she's being more responsive to you and your family. Hopefully the rest goes well and she will be able to come home xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed, was thinking about her in the middle of the night ...hope she's stronger and better today ... surely each day that goes by is a positive? X


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

she is going back down hill vets are saying she is deteriating very fast alot of jaundice, colour of her wee is wrong have adviced me to be prepared today as to what is best as they have her on 4 lots of antibiotics and drugs she has her temp back so they have a fan on her again, she still not feeding they will ring me again around 4ish to arrange for me to visit now ive got to go and explain all to me daughter but i cant stop crying gonna be so hard


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

so sorry to hear she is not doing so well today, all our thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

vets have just rang me again they have done a free xray on here now here chest isnt too bad but she has issues with her intestines so ive give them the go ahead to open her up again even though they said she may not make the annestic but ive told them i wud rather know we have tried everything before we put her to sleep, have give them permission to do this if it goes wrong will update when i know more she is being operated on in about an hour


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh no i'm sorry  fingers crossed for the best xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for her still xxx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry things aren't going well for Lili  I really hope the op goes well hun, like you say, your doing everything in your power to give her the chance to live - she will know how much she is loved by you and your family. 
Thinking of you all x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw so sorry to hear this, hope she manages to pull through hun


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Angie b. Just logged on and saw your news. So choked up
for you and your family. Your little fur baby lilli has not stopped
fighting and I am sure you are doing the right thing giving her 
this chance. Her tired little body will decide what the right thing is. 
Can't tell you how much I am hoping for good news. Sending 
you all the positive vibes and love and hugs possible. 
Fight until you can't fight anymore gorgeous lili xxxxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry if this dont make sense, cant take everything in vets have told me but she is still in op at mo they have found she has got 2 issues with her gut leaking cant remember all big words they used but they will need to reseal her gut area which i have told them to carry on until there is no more they can do i will pay for the rest of my life if i have to just so i know we have done everything (im 1 of those idiots that didnt get insurance) before we do call it a day on here but she is very weak getting weaker every minute but im thinking she is alive i know she is weak but i gotta keep fighting for her to come back and get our love she so needs.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed ... been worrying about her all day ... x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Keeping you all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Angie,

What a rollercoaster ride it has been for you all! 

You're doing all you can for Lili and I'm hoping for the very best here. Sounds as if the vets are pulling out all the stops-she's in good hands.

I'm really very impressed with the efforts they're making.

Fingers crossed for another good outcome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh i have been thinking of you all day hun, it makes me so sad to read this, am sat here in tears just thinking of you and family. 

I am always here for you, day or night hun xxxx


----------



## Americancockerxtoypoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

How awful for you and your family, I do hope she pulls thru. Best wishes x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hoping Lili comes through the op xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I keep checking ... gone very quiet x Hope she's okay x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I keep checking ... gone very quiet x Hope she's okay x


oh and me, i am too scared to come back on and look. 

I hope we have some good news. Come on you little fighter!!!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I keep checking ... gone very quiet x Hope she's okay x


Me too, hope all is ok, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Had this girl on my mind all day. Hope she's holding her own.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

AngieB said:


> sorry if this dont make sense, cant take everything in vets have told me but she is still in op at mo they have found she has got 2 issues with her gut leaking cant remember all big words they used but they will need to reseal her gut area which i have told them to carry on until there is no more they can do i will pay for the rest of my life if i have to just so i know we have done everything (im 1 of those idiots that didnt get insurance) before we do call it a day on here but she is very weak getting weaker every minute but im thinking she is alive i know she is weak but i gotta keep fighting for her to come back and get our love she so needs.


I know how you feel hun, when my Tilly was in vets I didn't ever ask how much it was going to cost me.... It wouldn't have influenced my decision in anyways, I would spent any amount of money.

Really hope you get some good news soon about her xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

vets spoke with me about 7ish saying she has awoken from the op/anestitic but is very groggy and we are still along way which i know! they had resealed 2 parts of her gut which was causing the probs i am awaiting another update which i should hopefully be getting soon and yes i do believe she is 1 big fighter and like wise with money i know its gonna be alot but i will get the cost at end at mo im more for making sure they try everything they possibly can 1st


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear Angie,

Am very relieved to hear this! Think everyone was getting very worried!

Now these problems have been sorted here's to a marvellous recovery!


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Dear Angie,
> 
> Am very relieved to hear this! Think everyone was getting very worried!
> 
> Now these problems have been sorted here's to a marvellous recovery!


I just hope it is hun, they still dont sound very positive in her percentage keep saying there is so much going against her chances of pulling through this but then all i think is she has been bad since early hours of Tuesday morning when this dreadful thing happened and she still fighting okay weak but still here.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, I love your cat ... never met her but she gives hope for all sick kitties out there .... and your vet, I admire them for persevering. I hope you are coping alright too .... 

Very early days, and real risk of infection and all sorts of complications, but with so many people praying and hoping, I think she may, just may pull through.

Clare x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

I have just rang the vets, she is still abit groggy from anestitic, taking longer coz she is so weak, her temp is slowly rising back up got heat pads/lamps with her and they will be keeping an extra close eye on her he still very dubious as to whether she will make it through the night but im just gonna pray loads x


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am praying for her too. xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I think we are all praying x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My heart stops every time I click onto this thread, I bet this little girl has more people praying for her than any cat ever has.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I think we are all praying x


I am so grateful for all the love and support i am receiving from you all here, in someways i think this is helping me to be able to just type in here than explain to some of my own friends who think im crazy to be letting them do so much i know there worried coz of money side of things but i really dont care as long as ive give her every chance i can possibly. xx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I bet this little girl has more people praying for her than any cat ever has.


and it means so much for everybody support,


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

my thoughts and prayers go out to you all


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am still praying too x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieB said:


> I have just rang the vets, she is still abit groggy from anestitic, taking longer coz she is so weak, her temp is slowly rising back up got heat pads/lamps with her and they will be keeping an extra close eye on her he still very dubious as to whether she will make it through the night but im just gonna pray loads x


Angie b... Positive news about lilli's operation ..
her next battle begins now bless her little courageous
heart. Can't tell you how much I admire her strength and her strong 
will. Rest now gorgeous lili and begin your fight again 
tomorrow. We will all be here again in the morning to hopefully 
have you still with us... Sending you as always hugs and kisses and good
vibes. Angie b and family hope you get some rest tonight
thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hopes and prayers from us here.Hope you get some good news in the morning x.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

AngieB said:


> and it means so much for everybody support,


hun we are all here for you, and if you ever need anything please pm me. i am thinking of you always xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

poor baby *bigs hugs to you all*


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you again for all the support i will have a look and see how i can post some pics of Lili on here as took a cpl other day whilst in vets others i have on my facebook arent recent but if anyone would like to add me feel free just put note in request saying your from forum
Welcome to Facebook

i posted my recent video of lili i had took on here too as its all my close friends family who i have been updating also.
Angela x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

glad the op went well hun,lets just hope she is a good little fighter and pulls through, it will be a long recovery for her but at least you have given her the chance,all fingers and toes crossed hun


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope she keeps improving.
Sending you some hugs and positive vibes.xx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Really hope she gets through this. She sounds a real little fighter. Thinking of her and you x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

here is a cpl of picture links of Lili this week.

Log in | Facebook

Log in | Facebook

not sure if these links will work but i hope they do so you can all meet here as she is at mo x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just checking in 

Hope all is well, sending lot's of love again x


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't replied before, but I have been reading. Just sending my love and get well wishes. x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

hiya hun 

Those pics are so heartbreaking, i really hope we have some good news today. 

xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She's having trouble with her phone so had to go to a relative to use theirs ... I am sure she will update us as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> She's having trouble with her phone so had to go to a relative to use theirs ... I am sure she will update us as soon as possible.


Thanks hun xxx


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking. I hope she is recovering well.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor Lili  Sending lots and lots of healing vibes her way.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all still no luck with me phone  ((vets had left message on this fone  ))but i have rang vets now, she is stable they are feeding her with syringe she has had 4mm so far  they are continuing with her medication and going to ring back at 4pm to arrange for a visit so still long way to go but im very positive with how she is still with us  my brave little fighter Lili


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

AngieB said:


> Hi all still no luck with me phone  ((vets had left message on this fone  ))but i have rang vets now, she is stable they are feeding her with syringe she has had 4mm so far  they are continuing with her medication and going to ring back at 4pm to arrange for a visit so still long way to go but im very positive with how she is still with us  my brave little fighter Lili


that is brill news hun, am keeping everything crossed. xxx :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear she's stable! Hope next update has even better news for you!

Stay positive! This is one tough little lady!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Give her a gentle stroke/hug from me when you visit xx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

yes thank you all i hope and pray next update will be even better and yes of course i will love n stroke her from all of you and tell her how many people she has behind her wanting her to recover and come home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had a lousy day so far today and I really didnt want to click on this thread in case it wasnt good news but its made me smile again now, give her a little gentle kiss from all her pf admirers when you see her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive had a lousy day so far today and I really didnt want to click on this thread in case it wasnt good news but its made me smile again now, give her a little gentle kiss from all her pf admirers when you see her.


Hope you ok hun, pm if you need a chat xxx


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi angie b .... Just logged on finally as we are still not home yet. Gorgeous Lili you got through the night. 
Big hugs and strokes coming your way.
Keep fighting lili you are meant to be here for years to come, I can feel it. 
As always sending all the positive vibes and love to you, angie b and family xxxxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive had a lousy day so far today and I really didnt want to click on this thread in case it wasnt good news but its made me smile again now, give her a little gentle kiss from all her pf admirers when you see her.


I will do hun x
Hope your day gets better too


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> Keep fighting lili you are meant to be here for years to come, I can feel it.
> As always sending all the positive vibes and love to you, angie b and family xxxxx


This is how we are thinking too hun, hopefully when i go in later she will perk up loads now we know she has no more leaks from her gut, (im just so glad they done another xray yesterday and seen it)

So fingers crossed this is her steps to recovery


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow just caught up with this thread .....come on Lilli you can make it - she is deffo a little fighter! you are all in my prayers and thoughts xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she sounds like a typical bengal a real little fighter  but she will be happy to see you when you visit 
Did they catch the person who hit her?


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Come on little one, we are all willing you better.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

I have just spoke with Vet its not sounding good at all now she has blood results coming back issue with elctronic summin??? also showing 5x signs of infection which is not good he said he wants me to come see her at 4pm so i can see how much she has deterioted he says she is real bad and today is when i have to decide what is best now this is gonna hurt so much ;(


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sending huge hugs, be strong for her xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

AngieB said:


> I have just spoke with Vet its not sounding good at all now she has blood results coming back issue with elctronic summin??? also showing 5x signs of infection which is not good he said he wants me to come see her at 4pm so i can see how much she has deterioted he says she is real bad and today is when i have to decide what is best now this is gonna hurt so much ;(


So very sorry to hear this, I think maybe vet means electrolytes? I'm sure they will explain it all to you. Thinking of you and Lili and your family x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> I think maybe vet means electrolytes?


Yes thats it hun, they can treat that which he said they will start just more concerened coz her infection is 5 x more than should be

getting ready to go over now


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

AngieB said:


> Yes thats it hun, they can treat that which he said they will start just more concerened coz her infection is 5 x more than should be
> 
> getting ready to go over now


awww hun i am sending all my love and positive thoughts over to her and you xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry  sending lots of love your way kisses for lilli too xxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear this x x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey im back from vets and yes it was very upsetting to start but after we had been there bout 15 mins she started perking right up, watched her very slowly get up have some water, go to litter tray ok she did lie in here 4 a rest b4 she eventually moved back to her bed and her tail was moving loads more and kept following my daughter (her mummy) like anything with her eyes and her ears peaking right up even when a nurse was filling a bucket with food so by time we were leaving i seen loads of improvement, yes her blood results are bad so ive said i would rather wait another 24 hours 1st as they think she got liver infection now also but i need to know ive give her enough chance to fight through (hope you dont think bad 4 me 2 keep her going)
i just aint ready to let go but have said if she goes drastically down hill over night then once again yes they are to as i dont want her suffering.
i took some more pics whilst i was there again heres my link
Welcome to Facebook

so one more night of praying, and i give her a good talking too and told her she needed to make big improvements 4 vets to see so she can come home to where she is greatly missed by us all x


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

She look so much brighter .... time, give her time ... I know its more money, but time is of the essence ... surely the infection can be treated ... time ... will pray for you x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

AngieB said:


> Hey im back from vets and yes it was very upsetting to start but after we had been there bout 15 mins she started perking right up, watched her very slowly get up have some water, go to litter tray ok she did lie in here 4 a rest b4 she eventually moved back to her bed and her tail was moving loads more and kept following my daughter (her mummy) like anything with her eyes and her ears peaking right up even when a nurse was filling a bucket with food so by time we were leaving i seen loads of improvement, yes her blood results are bad so ive said i would rather wait another 24 hours 1st as they think she got liver infection now also but i need to know ive give her enough chance to fight through (hope you dont think bad 4 me 2 keep her going)
> i just aint ready to let go but have said if she goes drastically down hill over night then once again yes they are to as i dont want her suffering.
> i took some more pics whilst i was there again heres my link
> Welcome to Facebook
> ...


Dear Angie,

I've no doubt having you there has made all the difference to her and I'm soooo glad you saw an improvement! This is encouraging!

You're perfectly right to wait another day!

Hope those antibiotics kick in fast! Positive thoughts and fingers crossed.

Come on Lili you can do it!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieB said:


> Hey im back from vets and yes it was very upsetting to start but after we had been there bout 15 mins she started perking right up, watched her very slowly get up have some water, go to litter tray ok she did lie in here 4 a rest b4 she eventually moved back to her bed and her tail was moving loads more and kept following my daughter (her mummy) like anything with her eyes and her ears peaking right up even when a nurse was filling a bucket with food so by time we were leaving i seen loads of improvement, yes her blood results are bad so ive said i would rather wait another 24 hours 1st as they think she got liver infection now also but i need to know ive give her enough chance to fight through (hope you dont think bad 4 me 2 keep her going)
> i just aint ready to let go but have said if she goes drastically down hill over night then once again yes they are to as i dont want her suffering.
> i took some more pics whilst i was there again heres my link
> Welcome to Facebook
> ...


hi angie b ...just got home and checked in...i knew she was gorgeous before i even looked at the photos of her..and i wasnt disappointed !!

gorgeous lili..you have too many people willing you on to give up..but we understand you are tired...but rest tonight and keep on fighting little one
we will all be here again..sending you healing positive loving vibes 

angie b..once again thinking of you and your family..i welled up looking at her photos so can only imagine what you are all going through..

you love her ..that is why you are trying everything...you and lili will know when its time to stop...praying it wont come to that hunny 

keep strong....big hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Keeping evrything crossed hun come on Lilli you can do it  xxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Lili is beautiful and looks like she's fighting! I'll be sending her more healing prayers tonight xx


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

AngieB, I've been following your thread from the start but haven't posted until now. It is the most heart wrenching thread I've read and I am with everyone else in praying for little Lilli. 

She is a little beauty and a fighter too. It really sounds like just having you and your daughter near her did more than all the medication put together. I really hope you have more good news tomorrow and the antibiotics do their stuff.

MG x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your support it really does mean so much x


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Angie, 
I've been following this thread and but just wanted to say now that I don't think badly at all of you for keeping Lilli going. She is a little beauty and sounds like a fighter. It is so heart-wrenching :crying: I'm hoping so badly that she pulls through and can be home with you where she belongs soon. 
By the way, she's absolutely stunning.
Lots of love, thinking of you and your family
Sparkles
xx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you sparkles x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You are a little fighter Lili,I hope you keep up this massive fight to be well.You have a lot of people praying that you make it.Hoping and praying for a speedy recovery x.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Angie, just seen you piccys of Lili and she is adorable hun. We are all thinking of you all here and a sending out positive vibes for Lili.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

i have just spoken with vets to get an update and she is stable looking alot better than earlier and she is moving around a bit more than before her breathing is looking good they are going to see if she will eat any food on her own, so fingers crossed that little talk i had with her has worked and in the morning i pray the news is good again, goodnight all will update again in the morning or when i get back as im out myself in morning x so thxs for all positive wishes an loves/hugs xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AngieB said:


> i have just spoken with vets to get an update and she is stable looking alot better than earlier and she is moving around a bit more than before her breathing is looking good they are going to see if she will eat any food on her own, so fingers crossed that little talk i had with her has worked and in the morning i pray the news is good again, goodnight all will update again in the morning or when i get back as im out myself in morning x so thxs for all positive wishes an loves/hugs xxx


aww thats good *all paws crossed here* that she manges even a lilttle food


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieB said:


> i have just spoken with vets to get an update and she is stable looking alot better than earlier and she is moving around a bit more than before her breathing is looking good they are going to see if she will eat any food on her own, so fingers crossed that little talk i had with her has worked and in the morning i pray the news is good again, goodnight all will update again in the morning or when i get back as im out myself in morning x so thxs for all positive wishes an loves/hugs xxx


woot woot !!..good news...sleep tight lili..we will see you in the morning xxxx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow she is gorgeous,maybe the visit perked her up and give her more reason to fight, i really hope she pulls through she is too gorgeous and looks young to give up now


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here still for some good news today  x


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoping for some good news today gorgeous lili 

Thinking of you angie b and family xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just checking iv to see how lili and family are 

Sounding good last night, I'll Keep you all close in my thoughts and eagerly await an update when you have time 

*Hugs* x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope she's doing ok x x


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

i had the vets ring me Lili passed away  too much infection to beat it plus she been through so much for her little body


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

AngieB said:


> i had the vets ring me Lili passed away  too much infection to beat it plus she been through so much for her little body


aww no hun, i am so so so sorry, i cant believe it!! After all this fighting, i wish i was with you now so i could give you a big hug xxxx Am here anytime you need a chat xxxx

I am sat here in tears hun it is soo heartbreaking xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I am sat here in tears hun it is soo heartbreaking xxx


i aint stopped since they told me just dunno what to do and i gotta go through it later when i get me girls from school


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngieB said:


> i had the vets ring me Lili passed away  too much infection to beat it plus she been through so much for her little body


Oh no  so so sorry hun......she really did fight till the end though and at least now she is pain free - run free at Rainbow Bridge Lilli xxxxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry, what a brave little girl Lili was, she tried so very hard to stay with her family that she loved.

You should be so very proud of all that you have done for her, I am sure she knows how much you love her and what you did to help her.

My thoughts and love are with you and your family.

*Sleep softly beautiful Lli *


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss 
Run free Lili x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear Angie, I'm so very very sorry to hear this - it's heartbreaking.

You must all be devastated but please take some comfort from the fact you did _all_ your could for Lili to give her the best possible chance.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

angie b..i am sat at my desk in work with tears rolling down my cheeks ..
i am so sorry hunny..for lili, you and your family.

We all felt like we knew her on this forum and will cry tears as well.

She was brave and such a little fighter...gave us all something to think about when it comes to never giving up...she was tired and couldnt keep fighting...maybe you can take some comfort in knowing that she saw you and your family before she passed ..
and she knew how much she was loved by you.

To gorgeous Lili..its time to rest and sleep now baby girl..no more pain..just running free and know you will never be forgotten..rest in peace gorgeous girl

Angie b ...we are all here for you..i noticed you are based in bristol..so am i...if you need to talk ..pm me and i will give you my number

You did everything you could...dont ever forget that...sending you hugs and lots of love to you and your family xxxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

aw I'm so sorry to hear about poor Lili. You did everything you could for her. Don't envy you having to tell your girls x x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this .My thoughts are with you and your family.She tried so hard to stay but sadly it wasnt to be.You gave her love and did all you could to try save her.xx Run free at the bridge Lili .


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I am so sorry, I thought she might be one of our miracles but it was not to be ... big, big hugs for you and for you later on when you tell the girls ... at least you did all you can for her ... you have that thought. 

Look after yourself today x


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Dear Angie, I am so sorry to hear that your Lili has passed away. What a true fighter she has been right to the end. I can only imagine what you are now going through after such a long battle to give her the chance of survival. I am so upset for you and if you need anything please do not hesitate to contact me. Sending you and your family hugs, support, love and our deepest sympathies from us all xxx


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

*hugs* I am so sorry x x


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh dear... this is heartbreaking. I'm crying so much I can hardly see to type. We love them so very much, don't we. Poor little mite. Run free little one.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I am sorry, it was sounding so promising yesterday too.

Liz


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  I so very, very sorry, huge hugs to you & run free at the bridge brave Lili xxx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so so sad to read of Lili's passing  My thoughts are with you and your family.

Your little lass was a true fighter and she will have known how much she meant to you. At least you can console yourself that she is at peace now. RIP Lili xxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Such devastating news. Like everybody else, I am in tears here and can't find adequate words of comfort. Lili and you all fought so hard to stay together but her little body could not match your spirits. I am sure she has found her way to her special forever place in your hearts and will stay close to you for the rest of your lives, until you are reunited. Sleep well little one. You are much loved xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Please please dont be on your own hun, get in touch if you need someone, i can only imagine how hard this is for you xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant tell you how sorry I am to read this, you tried absolutely everything you could for her and maybe when she looked at you the last time you visited her she was saying goodbye, she was one special little girl and was very lucky to have been so loved xx.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh hun i am so sorry, i was really hoping for a positive ending along with everyone else. You did all you could xxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Thxs to evryone for their wishes an love, ive not been on been tryign to keep busy just been upto vets to start paying me bill and just broke down mentioning her name im sat here now just cant stop but gotta sort meself out as will be picking girls up soon so need to try and act a bit stronger for them, yes it has been hard very devasted as i really did think yesterday she had made such a big improvement maybe that y she tried so much everytime she seen our Lauren, main thing is i know she was happy to see us and we did spend longer with her yesterday thank god.
She will be greatly missed but never forgot, just be quieter now around the house no more listening to hear jumping at me door handle when she wants to come in, no more hissing at me dogs or sat on top of me Lizard tank watching Alfie, 
ive got some friends coming round soon so may not be on now until later tonight or possibly tomoz, thanks again to evryone.
And thxs hunneymummy will pm you later how im doing.
worst part was ringing vets back to say i wanted her cremeated took me 4 attempts had to keep hanging up coz kept getting upset


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

im so sorry to read this  i dont know you or Lili and im bawling my eyes out!

big hugs to you all, hope your girls dont take it too badly.

RIP Lili Pusscat


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Really so sorry to hear this Angie. 
I don't know what to say, and know nothing that I would say can ease your pain anyway. Just know that your grief will ease in time, even though it doesn't feel like it right now. You did the best you could by Lilli and loved her very much. 
Sending you lots of love and big huge hugs,
Sparkles
xx


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lili. I'm in tears reading this too, but she is at peace now and she knows how much she was loved so please take comfort in that.

Hugs x


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. You really did everything possible for her. She really was a fighter. Thinking of you and your family. 

Jen xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh no  so sorry to hear this, not even sure what to say, at least she has no pain now *bigs hugs to you & the family*


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry, Angie. I will say a blessing for Lili and for you when I light my candle to the animal angels later. xxx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that she lost her battle. You did all you possibly could for her.
I was hoping and praying it would be good news today. I feel so sad for you.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw im so sorry hun, i thought she was getting better, sorry for your loss


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear Angie,

Just popped in to say I'm thinking of you and your family!

Hope you're OK.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all thank you everyone for your support yes i was totally shocked as last visit was big improvement but now i think maybe she gave us all her best as maybe she knew it would be our last visit with her, 

Will be missed so much 
but always loved 
until we reunite Lili, 
run free our Princess 
RIP Lili 
xxxx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive just realised its Thursday  today is when our beautiful Lili is collected from vets to be cremated  RIP xxx


----------

